# Eggs Flo



## fan123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Eggs Flo

Ingredients
Basil Hollandaise Sauce (recipe follows)
4 eggs
4 3/4-inch slices of challah, brioche or egg bread
12 ounces sliced smoked turkey breast
2 cups fresh baby spinach leaves
1/4 cup shredded Asiago or Parmesan cheese (1 ounce) (optional)

Directions
1. Prepare the Basil Hollandaise Sauce. Keep warm while preparing
eggs.


2. Lightly grease a large skillet. Half fill the skillet with water.
Bring water to boiling; reduce heat to simmering (bubbles should begin
to break the surface of the water). Break one of the eggs into a dry
measuring cup. Carefully slide egg into simmering water, holding the
lip
of the cup as close to the water as possible. Repeat with remaining
eggs, allowing each egg an equal amount of space.

3. Simmer eggs, uncovered, for 3 to 5 minutes or till the whites are
completely set and yolks begin to thicken but are not hard. Remove
eggs
with a slotted spoon and place them in a large pan of warm water to
keep
them warm, if necessary.

4. Meanwhile, place bread slices and turkey slices on a large baking
sheet. Broil 3 to 4 inches from the heat for 1 to 2 minutes or till
bread is toasted. Turn bread slices and turkey slices over. Broil 1 to
2
minutes more or till bread is toasted and meat is heated through.

5. To serve, top each bread slice with one-quarter of the spinach
leaves, one-fourth of the smoked turkey and 1 poached egg. Spoon Basil
Hollandaise Sauce over eggs. Sprinkle with Asiago cheese, if you like.
Makes 4 servings.


Basil Hollandaise Sauce: Cut 1/2 cup unsalted butter into thirds and
bring to room temperature. In the top of a double boiler, combine 3
egg
yolks, 1 tablespoon water and 1 tablespoon lemon juice. Add a piece of
the butter. Place over gently boiling water (upper pan should not
touch
water). Cook, stirring rapidly with a whisk, till butter melts and
sauce
begins to thicken. (Sauce may appear to curdle at this point, but will
smooth out when remaining butter is added.) Add the remaining butter,
a
piece a time, stirring constantly till melted. Continue to cook and
stir
for 2 to 2 1/2 minutes more or till sauce thickens. Immediately remove
from heat. If sauce is too thick or curdles, immediately whisk in 1 to
2
tablespoons hot water. Stir in 1 tablespoon snipped fresh basil, 1/8 
teaspoon salt and 1/8 teaspoon ground white pepper. Makes 3/4 cup.



Nutritional facts per serving
calories: 910, total fat: 72g, saturated fat: 39g, cholesterol: 760mg,
sodium: 1408mg, carbohydrate: 31g, fiber: 3g, protein: 36g, vitamin C:
13%, calcium: 17%, iron: 30%


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

Eggs Flo... Is the Flo short for florentine?.. we have a similar recipe here called eggs benedict..it uses bacon in place of the turkey.

Allie


----------



## Donald (Oct 9, 2010)

fan123- Excellent recipe! I use the same recipe for Eggs Florentine but substitute my homemade lightly smoked salmon. This is for breakfast in bed for my wife when I feel the need arises. 

Now that's worth a few brownie points!


----------



## bluecorporal (Jan 12, 2011)

When salmon is used I believe its called "Eggs Benjamin"


----------

